# 3D Conversion?



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, I own an Optoma HD65 projector and am currently projection at 100". I'm am very interested in a 3D conversion box but don't want to use the Red/Cyan colored glasses that comes with most. I'm not ready to shell out $200 for the Optoma 3D-XL so I was wondering if anyone knew of another option. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you're referring to the 3D-XL box which allowed certain DLP projectors to work with active glasses. It incorporated a demultiplexer to separate left & right eye information and then alternated right & left images going to the projector. I could be wrong but I believe the 3D-XL is out of production now and there are no similar products to my knowledge.

Have you considered a passive 3D system. I know you objected to the price of the 3D-XL and a passive 3D system would involve a demultiplexer as well as a second projector, but has some advantages over active 3D. My reason for asking is that there are demultiplexers available for this type of 3D system, but the cost would certainly exceed what you mentioned. No red/cyan glasses are involved in such a system although polarized glasses are used (or glasses that work using dichroic color filtering).


----------

